

Show HN: University Crime Watch - vibrantlife
http://www.universitycrimewatch.com/

======
Mankhool
It cannot find UNLV or University of Nevada Las Vegas?

~~~
Impossible
Showed up in the search with a hyphen. Here is the direct link:
[http://www.universitycrimewatch.com/schools/1601](http://www.universitycrimewatch.com/schools/1601).
Lots of auto theft.

